# Firmware updates



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Has anyone noticed that there have not been many if any firmware updates for alot of BluRay players lately? My Samsung has not had one since December and I think that there still needs to be some improvement.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Yah, my sammy UP5000 did not have one for over a year now! onder:

* Last one was version 1.4

** Did they abandoned us? :huh:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

My BDP 1500 had an update to ver 2.4 about 5 months ago..
It may be the earlier models that are not getting up dated..


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Prof. said:


> My BDP 1500 had an update to ver 2.4 about 5 months ago..
> It may be the earlier models that are not getting up dated..


Maybe that's what High Resolution is all about; buy a BD player today, but be ready to update yourself
by buying another one in the very near future...

* How many High Res. players did you guys bought since 2006?
-> I'm at my fifth one myself. And I need to buy another one just to keep up!

P.S. By the way Prof, really dig your avatar. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Still on my first Samsung BDP1400 and no intentions of upgrading that until it dies. I have no use for BD Live.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Lordoftherings said:


> Maybe that's what High Resolution is all about; buy a BD player today, but be ready to update yourself
> by buying another one in the very near future...
> P.S. By the way Prof, really dig your avatar. :T


Thanks...There's probably some truth in what you say, and already my model is now way down in the range, so there probably won't be any further updates..
Like Tony, I'll just keep it until it stops working..


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

... And by then, we'll be in the 8k high resolution era. :spend: :shh:


----------

